# Are there any Disney Character Warehouse stores still open in California?



## CaptainAlex

Love the ones in Florida but while searching the internet it reads as there are none left in California. Just confirming one way or another. Going to be in Anaheim in April and I'm planning my places to visit list. I do love me the great deal.

If they are all closed is anyone able to recommend a store that's similar ?



Thanks.


----------



## SMD

There are Disney Outlets listed on the Disney Store site.


----------



## GenGen22

As far as I know they are closed.  They closed the Anaheim one & the one near I live in San Jose, CA.


----------



## bcla

The place in Fullerton (after several name changes it was "Character Depot") closed in 2013.  They had a location in Las Vegas that finally closed in 2014.  I visited Vegas around Thanksgiving 2013 and that place was clearly closing, but it looked like they were hanging in there trying to sell whatever inventory they had.  I heard on DIS that it was still open with hardly any inventory.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/character-depot-old-disney-character-warehouse-closing.3130172/
http://newfullerton.com/2013/07/07/...going-out-of-business-everything-is-half-off/
http://www.yelp.com/biz/disneys-character-warehouse-outlet-store-fullerton
http://www.yelp.com/biz/disneys-character-warehouse-outlet-store-las-vegas


----------



## Meemoo

I read there is one at Citadel Outlets in LA


----------



## bcla

Meemoo said:


> I read there is one at Citadel Outlets in LA



Are you thinking of the Disney Store Outlet?  Those are mostly the same items at regular Disney Stores, but with more close out racks and some park merchandise.

I think the OP was thinking of the old Character Warehouse/Character Depot stores that we're sort of consolidators for old Disney and other comic character merchandise.  That company went out of business.


----------



## Mouskegamer

GenGen22 said:


> As far as I know they are closed.  They closed the Anaheim one & the one near I live in San Jose, CA.


San Jose used to have one?! I live near San Jose...


----------



## usnuzuloose

bcla said:


> The place in Fullerton (after several name changes it was "Character Depot") closed in 2013.  They had a location in Las Vegas that finally closed in 2014.  I visited Vegas around Thanksgiving 2013 and that place was clearly closing, but it looked like they were hanging in there trying to sell whatever inventory they had.  I heard on DIS that it was still open with hardly any inventory.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/character-depot-old-disney-character-warehouse-closing.3130172/
> http://newfullerton.com/2013/07/07/...going-out-of-business-everything-is-half-off/
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/disneys-character-warehouse-outlet-store-fullerton
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/disneys-character-warehouse-outlet-store-las-vegas


The one in Vegas the man had issues and had to close. He was slowly trying to clear his warehouse out.


----------



## MunFam

My aunt works for Disney and sent me to the Walmart in Anaheim when I wanted lanyards for our cruise. They had a huge selection of Disney Parks (trademarked) memorabilia. It was its own section in the store.


----------



## GenGen22

Mouskegamer said:


> San Jose used to have one?! I live near San Jose...


Actually it was in Milpitas at the Great all.  They closed it years ago.


----------

